# best wheel sealant



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

so which is the best as i need to invest , cg wheel guard , poorboys wheel sealant or swissvax autobahn or can anyone advice anything else?

cheers jason


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't get on with any of them.

The best combo so far has been SRP and EGP for me - my wheels looked incredible.

Apparently, the infamous FK1000P is the daddy - there is a video of it on Damon's A3 wheels and the muck just falls off just with a pressure washer rinse.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive found 3 coats of poorboys wheel sealant gave me around 3-4 months protection


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I don't get on with any of them.
> 
> The best combo so far has been SRP and EGP for me - my wheels looked incredible.
> 
> Apparently, the infamous FK1000P is the daddy - there is a video of it on Damon's A3 wheels and the muck just falls off just with a pressure washer rinse.


i'll check this video out then cus ive ordered some fk1000p :thumb: cheers again russ


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with 'russ' SRP and EGP :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iam going to have to try the SRP with EGP again


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Iam going to have to try the SRP with EGP again


Good move ross should get good results :thumb: :car: :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Tryed it before and felt the dust stuck alittle but that was 18 months ago now I have a much better understanding


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm using CG Wheel Guard at the moment but so far Jet Seal 109 is the best I've tried.


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

Just used Britemax #5 Extreme Elements on one side of the car and EGP on the other. This should test a couple!


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

3 coats of Pooryboys Wheel Sealant normally lasts me 3 months, but I have now switched to Megs #21 sealant so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Give them a good wash, clay. Apply SRP as a paint cleanser, with a couple of coat of EGP. For an nice glossy finish. Then apply KF1000, to seal them up.
Gordon.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

For longevity Zaino has been the best for me (3 x Z5 Pro with ZFX), and it is a great system, with the ability to top up with Z-CS. This lasted about 7 months.

I'm trying FK1000p at the moment, and surprisingly I cannot pressure wash them clean at all, this is surprising as I have exactly the same wheels on my Audi as Damon has on his A3 (RS6 Ronals).

With Z-CS I can pressure wash clean for about a month after application.

The FK1000p is very nice though and a great solution for wheels. Cleaning them is very easy and I don't think I have found a coating which looks as shiny on my wheels.


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

My current favourite is Smartwax Rimwax.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Give them a good wash, clay. Apply SRP as a paint cleanser, with a couple of coat of EGP. For an nice glossy finish. Then apply KF1000, to seal them up.
> Gordon.


Have to say I use the above method, but followed up with Colli 476 as a sealant. Having used Poorboy's for a few months, I found the Colli to work better.

Not too sure how well recommending Colli on wheels will go down though!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a coat of Colly on you wheel many had done this in the past. Including myself. But if you have KF1000 on your wheel then there is really no need for the Colly. Its a bit of over kill really, but as gain safe. The FK1000 will last as long as Colly without the problems of it curing before its buffed off. You can do the whole car then return to buff very easily, including wheel.
Gordon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Could Z3 be used on alloys?I have a bottle of it and the ZFX


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I go for CG Wheel Guard as it polish and protects in one and is easy to use IMO.

SRP/EGP is very good also but is a bit more fiddly.

Also the FK1000 is suppose to be good but haven't tried it (yet) :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm going to try SRP followed by collinite next  (or PB wheel sealant)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I did really like Jetseal on wheels. It out performed all the dedicated wheel sealants easily, and eems to have been quiet on it recently though. I never rated jetseal on paint though, and TBH sold it a few weeks after getting FK1000 as it spanked it in all departments on wheels....

Neil knows his stuff on wheels, and I've followed all his tests closely. I usually fail to get the results he does, but this time its the other way round for some reason :lol:

FK1000 all the way for me


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

good stuff got some on its way so will have to try it out when it turns up:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

I will get shot down for this but I use TW Gloss guard and find it to last and last. Also have used Zxxxl Wheel Seal, AG EGP and Einzett Glanz wax (really a sealent and much under rated IMHO) Tend to go back to the Gloss guard as it is cheap and readily available.

Paul


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

I used SRP and a couple of coats of Collinite 915 on my wee minis wheels.
Cleaned them yesterday, first time since I waxed them over six weeks ago, a wee spray of SMARTWHEELS and a wee rub with a brush and they looked great again (very very little effort with the brush:lol....
before.









After....:thumb:


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> There is nothing wrong with a coat of Colly on you wheel many had done this in the past. Including myself. But if you have KF1000 on your wheel then there is really no need for the Colly. Its a bit of over kill really, but as gain safe. The FK1000 will last as long as Colly without the problems of it curing before its buffed off. You can do the whole car then return to buff very easily, including wheel.
> Gordon.


I have used the FK1000 yesterday and it was a pain to buff off if leave it for more than 15 mins. The longer i left it there, the harder is it to buff off. Am i using it wrongly? By the way it is very humid over here.(28-33 degree)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dschia said:


> I have used the FK1000 yesterday and it was a pain to buff off if leave it for more than 15 mins. The longer i left it there, the harder is it to buff off. Am i using it wrongly? By the way it is very humid over here.(28-33 degree)


I have never had a problem, or know of anyone that has had a problem with KF 1000P. I personal applied it on the 24/12. Did all the wheels on the car then, when back to buff off with no problem.
Can comment on humidity as we get a lot of rain here but very little heat. But the day in question it was just 2C outside.
All I did was apply it like as if it was a wax, very thinly, then returned to buff off. It must have been on the wheels at least an hour and this cannot explain your findings either.
How did you apply it? With what applicator and technique, and we will try and get to the bottom of it.
If you can get a run down on rough temperatures and the like. Might help but probably just make me jealous.

I have done a bit of trawling and have found this. There has been a few issuse with FK2180 but nothing with KF1000. I have added a links so you can see for yourself.
Humidity does not seem to be the problem either, and most users leave for a minimum of 30 minute before buffing.
http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...-finish-kare-fk-2180-fk-1000p-discussion.html

Gordon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have now got 3 coats of ZFX'ed Z3 on my alloys and the finish is very good.


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry to hijack the thread, =P

My FK distributor over here told me when i purchase it that don't leave it longer than 15 mins or it will be harder to buff off. Nevertheless, i stubbornly left it on to test it myself. 

I used a soft applicator pad that comes with the wax and just apply in circular motion. After leaving it on for some time, some parts are pretty hard to buff off unless i use a little force to rub with my mf cloth. It was already dark when i was buffing away so I just do what i could. This morning, i saw many patches of unbuff wax and it was even harder to remove(totally opposite from the hd wax i am using previously). I thought i should damp the applicator but my FK distributor say no need. Am I using too much of the product? Am I using a imitation fk1000p? LOL


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Three coats of CG Wheel Guard on a base of Klasse All-In-One has done my new alloys proud from new

Cleaned this to spanking on Xmas Eve with just a pressure wash:










EZ Wheel Brush finishes the awkward bits off a treat :thumb:

The original prep was done at the start of September and still going strong  (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85065)


----------



## alex groves (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry for seeming thick but what is FK1000?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

finish kare 1000p


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alex groves said:


> sorry for seeming thick but what is FK1000?


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html


----------

